# Duda amplificador werner de 40W



## pacuracing (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola, tengo un amplificador que era de mi abuelo y tiene unos 30 años (el ampli ). Buscando dentro me encontré el manual del amplificador y viene un esquema. Me preguntaba que clase de amplificador es. Creo que a vosotros no os costara mucho saberlo... pero es que yo no tengo ni idea. Es solo por curiosidad, aquí dejo una foto.

http://picasaweb.google.com/francis...authkey=Gv1sRgCNyCs6GZ592V-QE&feat=directlink


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2010)

Obviamente se trata de un amplificador con transistores discretos, con salida darlington complementaria, muy similara a muchos equipos philips de la época y otras márcas europeas que utilizaban el mismo tipo de esquemas con TR darlington.
He visto muchos de esos equipos, muy buen sonido, el equipo estaba compuesto por bandeja giradisco.
Deck, Amplificador, PRE Y Sintonizador, es decir 5 elementos como era en esos años, muy buen equipo
Si podes escanea el manual en alta resolcuión, escanealo y subilo, asi sabemos de que modelo se trata
y poder saber entre otras cosas si los Tr de salida estan cápsula metálica como los BDX o plástica como lod BUV, aparte es un muy buen diseño, para que aprovechen todos aquellos que buscan un buen amplificador de potencia media que permite escuchar música con muy buena calidad.

Aqui otro modelo de la marca
http://www.ebayanuncios.es/compraventa/amplificador-werner-t1301/7170114


----------



## Cyborg16 (Nov 23, 2010)

Que lindo aparato!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

Y que sonido!!! ya que es muy bueno el amplificador que lleva incorporado


----------



## Dano (Nov 25, 2010)

Está entre un A y un AB
No veo bien los valores de las resistencias, pero parece un AB.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 25, 2010)

Seria interesante que posteara el resto del manual, ya que en el circuito no estan lo valores de resistencias, capacidades ni que transistores.
Solo se ve que se alimenta con +-40V

He visto ese amplificador antes, y por algun lado tengo el esquema pero no lo encuentro


----------

